

An architecture overview of the open source IaaS software – ZStack - frankzhang
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1mslQwl373-pZKuzZEbIIPd1mHG2ythI3RoyCVKRSeS8/edit?usp=sharing

======
frankzhang
check out more details on [http://zstack.org](http://zstack.org)

